# iPod Touch/iTunes questions



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

OK, I'm playing with my new-to-me previously-cherished iTouch, named Inara, and I wanted to download some free music and an app or two from iTunes.  It asked me for my AppleID.  OK.  Said it would need to verify that by sending me an email to the address associated with the account.  OK.  Got the email.  Clicked on "Verify."  Tried to download the music.  Said I had to verify my AppleId.  Went to the email, click on Verify.  Said the AppleID had already been verified.  

Do I need to do connect it up to a PC or something first?

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

I'm heading out the door, will try this that I found when I get back:
http://apple.stackexchange.com/questions/3627/why-does-itunes-ask-me-to-verify-an-email-account-thats-already-verified

Betsy


----------



## hsuthard (Jan 6, 2010)

I've run into that before, but I can't recall what I did to fix it. Did you sort it out?


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Yes, duh....I was using the wrong email address to try to log in on the i'Touch.  I thought I had changed it, but apparently not...

Thanks!

Betsy


----------

